# Balance bike vs training wheels ???



## tommyfogarty (Apr 24, 2010)

We have a five-year old and a three year old. The fiver was riding a balance bike enthusiastically by 2 1/2 years old and was racing by 3. His younger brother REFUSES to get on a balance bike, but at this very moment as I write this is on the floor of a bike shop throwing a tantrum because my wife isn't buying him a training wheels bike. My opinion (shared by many, I know) is that a balance bike is a WAY better way to get him started, but I kind of think we should get him the training wheel bike just to get him going. Curiously, he is usually way more aggressive, confident, risky than his older bro, but he is very wary of the balance bike.

Any thoughts???


----------



## jonz (Mar 23, 2009)

My boys, ages 5 and 4 both had (have) balance bikes and started riding them around 2. But they also for a very short period of time rode a pedal bike with training wheels, before transitioning to an unassisted pedal bike. Although the balance bikes taught them the mastery of balance, I found that they struggled a bit with the concept of pedaling and for that training wheels were helpful. I think the balance bike concept is great, but I've also never felt that training wheels are going to adversely affect one's development. I've always been more concerned with making sure my kids never had to ride a bike with a coaster brake


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd talk it over about what he doesn't like about the balance bike. It could be a "it's big brother's bike" sorta thing. Personalize it with stickers and colored trim tape (autozone or wallyworld auto dept). It could be too tall. It could be a lack of pedals that big brother has. Big brother might have warned the little brother not to mess up "his" balance bike.

Balance bike is well established to be better to learn, so it's the best answer. I'd push for it, but make it fun. Show him video of the little kid shredding a balance bike and jumping off picnic tables. And if it's anything like my youngest, she was riding a pedal bike by 4. Maybe worth checking craigslist to find a 12" pedal bike, take off the pedals and training wheels till they're used to it, and then put the pedals on.


----------



## tommyfogarty (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks guys... Yes our "working plan" (my wife was able to weather the tantrum and leave the bike shop without the training-wheels bike) at the moment is to get him an "Early Rider" (check 'em out) balance bike and put "Dusty Crophopper" and "Lighning McQueen" stickers on it. That, hopefully, ought to do the trick. It's a mystery why he doesn't like the balance bikes. His brother offers him his all the time. He rides a scooter (2 wheel) everywhere at Mach One and doesn't bat an eye when he has a huge wreck. Bloodshed means nothing to this kid. He just doesn't like balance bikes.


----------



## dc40 (Oct 4, 2013)

If he wants a bike w/ training wheels get him that. The goals is for him or her to enjoy and have fun. My kid started on training wheels at the age of 3 and was off them at the age 3 3/4 yrs with no issues or bad habits.

When he was 4 1/2 years old, we got him a 50cc (KTM mini) dirtbike... even though he could probably balance and ride it. We opted to put training wheels on it until he felt comfortable with throttle control and using the front & rear brakes. It never held him back.

IMO, putting him on training wheels is not going to set him back any... remember we all learned without balance bikes.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My wife bought our son a heavy Schwinn Gremlin when he was three. I was against it because I was going to get him a balance bike. 
One day, she wasn't paying attention to us, I took the chain, crankset and training wheels off the bike and slammed the seat. He balance biked for about thirty minutes and I put everything back on. He was immediately riding on two wheels. 
My wife was pissed because she doesn't think like I do. She believes training wheels are the way to go.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

My daughter hated balance bikes and we couldn't for the life of us ever get a reason out of her why. I actually think it had more to do with having to use their feet to brake if they are coasting, but not entirely sure. We practically skipped training wheels as well and she's a super timid rider but still basically went from no riding to riding unaided at 4 or 5 years old.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Do not reason with the boy, disparage the training wheel bike and give the option of balance bike, pedal bike no t wheels, or no bike. Don't give in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyfogarty (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh, trust me... We don't negotiate with terrorists. I'll hold the line, but I do want him on some sort of bike soon. 


cjsb said:


> Do not reason with the boy, disparage the training wheel bike and give the option of balance bike, pedal bike no t wheels, or no bike. Don't give in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

tommyfogarty said:


> Oh, trust me... We don't negotiate with terrorists.


Never give up, never surrender.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

NYrr496 said:


> ... I took the chain, crankset and training wheels off the bike and slammed the seat. He balance biked for about thirty minutes and I put everything back on. He was immediately riding on two wheels.


About the same. removed the training wheels and the pedals, slammed the seat. Added a rim brake and lever. Didn't pick it up in 30 minutes because she was timid and didn't like pushing up a hill. After a couple weeks my wife got frustrated with her and hills, and made me put the training wheels back on. My daughter wanted them removed again.

Finally ended up going to a playground with a long asphalt area with a continuous slope. Practiced turns and brakes and slaloms. Added the pedals for her to just put her feet on going down the slope. After a couple times, told her to pedal when going down the hill, and keep pedaling when she turned around. And that was that. Still timid, and spends the first 5 minutes of every bike ride not wanting to lift her feet up, but hopefully this year she'll be better.


----------



## fitek (Nov 25, 2014)

I just got my son a pedal bike -- has has been riding a balance bike for 2 years (since 18 m.o.). He's totally regressed, even on a slope where he doesn't have to pedal, he won't stay in control of the bike. This is a kid that was rolling six foot tall doubles on his balance bike before the weather got bad. 

The bike has a coaster brake and I'm thinking that isn't helping, so I might take the hub apart and disable the coaster. He can drag his feet to slow down as before.

I did not try slamming the seat yet, it seems like it would make it really hard to pedal? Maybe I shouldn't worry about that.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My son was having a hard time mastering coaster brakes on his first bike. As soon as I put him on a bike with vee brakes, he was much better.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

jonz said:


> My boys, ages 5 and 4 both had (have) balance bikes and started riding them around 2. But they also for a very short period of time rode a pedal bike with training wheels, before transitioning to an unassisted pedal bike. Although the balance bikes taught them the mastery of balance, I found that they struggled a bit with the concept of pedaling and for that training wheels were helpful. I think the balance bike concept is great, but I've also never felt that training wheels are going to adversely affect one's development. I've always been more concerned with making sure my kids never had to ride a bike with a coaster brake


One hundred percent. 
Just get them on a bike; the rest will all sort itself out.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

fitek said:


> I did not try slamming the seat yet, it seems like it would make it really hard to pedal? Maybe I shouldn't worry about that.


I wouldn't worry about it. Not going to be as efficient as proper pedal height, but if the kid's not comfortable on the bike, they won't like it. Until they're used to it, adjust seat height so they are sitting on the seat with feet flat on the ground. Remove the pedals till they're comfortable on the bike, then put the pedals back on. And hand brakes.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

fitek said:


> I just got my son a pedal bike -- has has been riding a balance bike for 2 years (since 18 m.o.). He's totally regressed, even on a slope where he doesn't have to pedal, he won't stay in control of the bike. This is a kid that was rolling six foot tall doubles on his balance bike before the weather got bad.
> 
> The bike has a coaster brake and I'm thinking that isn't helping, so I might take the hub apart and disable the coaster. He can drag his feet to slow down as before.
> 
> I did not try slamming the seat yet, it seems like it would make it really hard to pedal? Maybe I shouldn't worry about that.


We went from Strider balance bike, a bit larger size that has a hand brake, to Spawn Savage Pedal Bike with hand brakes. I didn't want him to have any significant time on a coaster brake bike. He had no problem with change and learned how to use trigger shifters on his Spawn pretty quickly, although shifting under load is still an issue.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EddyKilowatt (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think training wheels will ruin the kid. Didn't ruin most of us here.

Capitulating to a tantrum might, though, so you still have that part to negotiate.


----------



## Trumpits (Apr 12, 2009)

Both my boys hated balance bikes, they just couldn't figure them out. I was not impressed with it & showed them video & they saw other kids riding them. Nothing worked for the balance bike. 

I ended up getting a 12"Trek with coaster brakes & it worked great. Big kid was on a Spawn 16" at 4yo with no issues. The change from coaster to hand brakes was easy & there has been no looking back. 

What ever gets them riding & enjoying it was what's mattered to me. I didn't want to force something on them to hard. 

What ever they enjoy is fine with me. It's a win to have them in any bike.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

My son rode coaster brakes for awhile, even got down a few mountains with them. Also didn't affect his abilities one iota.

Some people put WAYYY too much emphasis on gear.


----------



## kle5701 (Jun 3, 2016)

when I took my son's training wheel off, I thought he would never learn how to ride a bike. they figure it out in almost no time.


----------



## Rae6503 (Jun 30, 2009)

My daughters did training wheels, my son a balance bike. The only difference I saw was that he knew to put his foot down when he started to tip over. The girls would just fall which of course lead to more tears. He really didn't seem to have any extra balance.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

interesting anecdote for those interested. my boy has been riding his balance bike since he was 13 months. he is obsessed with riding, has raced at the BMX track etc. we camp in the desert so i got him a 50cc with training wheels, about the same time that we got his Stacyc. the e-bike is great fun for him and he rips around on it all the time, again great balance and handling skills. with that as background, we put him on the 50cc with training wheels and he was super stoked. he always wants to be like dad and he sees me riding motos a lot. we spent a little time playing with the throttle (stationary) and was super excited. we put the bike in gear (strapped to dad for safety) and let him loose. he was loving it, right up until he tried to turn it like he would his other bikes. he leaned in, the bike bounced off the inside training wheel and wouldn't let him lean in, then went to the outside training wheel and he freaked, i am sure he thought he was going to high side. (the training wheels were set up with about 1.5" of clearance from the ground when balanced). he stopped, climbed off, cried a little, and refuses to get back on it. he can't express it (he is not yet 2.5yrs) but i think the training wheels really mess with his head, it doesn't handle like a bike anymore. i know he isn't a "normal" kid so not really saying other people should or shouldn't do anything, my point is that it is possible to have the training wheels mess with them if introduced after they have real balance and bike handling skills. now i have a 50cc that he won't be big enough to ride for quite a while if he doesn't adapt to the training wheels.

edit: too many words to not have a picture. here he is riding his ebike with mom.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

This is the eternal question, what's first the balance or t-wheels? I think this goes to preference of the youngster. Much like purchasing a bike for the wife, you gotta let them pick. I purchased a balance bike for my boy for his 2nd bday and have a great picture of him about 5 min after he got it, his face seems to say I'm ready world, here I come, are you ready for me? Unfortunately, he takes it 2 steps, drops it, and starts running. I think he thinks the wheels slow him down, now he's 4 and it's too small . He rides a scooter and a trike at his early learning school but nope, not the balance bike. I'm gonna have to get him some training wheels or a trike.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I can definitely see how training wheels would be a PIA for a kid that's already used to leaning into turns, for sure.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

slapheadmofo said:


> I can definitely see how training wheels would be a PIA for a kid that's already used to leaning into turns, for sure.


Yep. BRAAAP!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

BRAAAPP back at ya!


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

slapheadmofo said:


> I can definitely see how training wheels would be a PIA for a kid that's already used to leaning into turns, for sure.


Yep, my son was the same. A couple of months before turning 3 he wanted pedals (had balance bike from about 20 months and raced around on it). We had been given a little 12" with training wheels so not paying too much attention said ok, have a go. He headed off up the street no problem, went to turn around, Major panic in the middle of the street - "get them off, they are wrong" screamed at a volume that bought all the neighbours out to see what was happening. Dad quickly got out the spanners and off came the training wheels. 2 minutes later happily doing figure 8s in the street. Remembering to use the hand brakes rather than his feet took a bit longer.


----------



## whybotherme (Sep 12, 2008)

silvascape said:


> Remembering to use the hand brakes rather than his feet took a bit longer.


i have been working on my boy with this one. biggest problem right now is that the Stacyc grips are too big around and the brake when set up with short throw/reach is too hard to pull.


----------



## Damask (Apr 7, 2017)

Oooh, my son couldn't do the balance bike either... hated it... Everyone told me not to let him use the training wheels, so I didn't... straight for the pedal bike... it took forever, lots of stress, he's riding ok now but I'm not sure it was worth it... If I could do it all over again, I'd let him have the training wheels and have fun instead.


----------

